# Rusty Cooley March 08, Betcha can't play this



## RiffRaff (May 9, 2008)

Apologies if this has been posted before, I did a quick search before and couldn't find it



Rusty's playing chops


----------



## TimSE (May 9, 2008)

just plain silly


----------



## canuck brian (May 9, 2008)

FAKE. That guitar doesn't actually exist.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 9, 2008)

AAAAAAARGHHHH My ears, eyes, nose and asshole are bleeding after thar barrage of notes!!! 

That finish looks awesome, can't really make it out in the video too clearly but from what I can see I REALLY like it


----------



## neon_black88 (May 9, 2008)

"Hey everyone, buy my guitar.... It's awsome. I'm also better than you."


----------



## RiffRaff (May 9, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> "Hey everyone, buy my guitar.... It's awsome. I'm also better than you."



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Petef2007 (May 9, 2008)

Don't leave any notes for anyone else then Rusty...


----------



## Slayer89 (May 9, 2008)

Hey look, he worked a few seconds of playing into his guitar advertisement!

But somehow he managed more notes in those few seconds than some do in a whole song ....


----------



## Metal Ken (May 9, 2008)

I still dont understand that cutaway. It looks nasty, and i never had any of those issues he's talking about on any ibby neckjoint or anything.


----------



## Apophis (May 9, 2008)

Interesting vid


----------



## Zak1233 (May 9, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> Hey look, he worked a few seconds of playing into his guitar advertisement!
> 
> But somehow he managed more notes in those few seconds than some do in a whole song ....



 so true
and wen he played that " C sharp phrygian" scale slow it sounded nothin like what he done when he played it fast lol


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 9, 2008)

"O lawlz, i tol yew ya cudnt plai it!!! j/k lolololololol kthxbai"

....ass


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 9, 2008)

Yea, kinda takes all the emotion out of it eh?  Cool guitar though, but not big on the graphics.


----------



## canuck brian (May 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I still dont understand that cutaway. It looks nasty, and i never had any of those issues he's talking about on any ibby neckjoint or anything.



More than likely, the thousands of other Ibanez players didn't either.

Literally, money talks. How much of an Ibanez bashing craze did Rusty go on after he switched to Dean? He always comes off as a pompous jerk to me.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 9, 2008)

Ah, the mythical RC-7 surfaces again. Sort of like the Loch Ness Monster with an extended cutaway.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2008)

I thought Rusty played this:


----------



## Metal Ken (May 9, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Literally, money talks. How much of an Ibanez bashing craze did Rusty go on after he switched to Dean? He always comes off as a pompous jerk to me.



About the same as me after i started playing schecters. Except the guitars i play are in production


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2008)

I don't know why, but I have so much gas for this guitar. A shame about the ridiculous price tag.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> "Hey everyone, buy my guitar.... It's awsome. I'm also better than you."



Rusty's like the nicest guy in the universe man.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2008)

OrsusMetal said:


> "O lawlz, i tol yew ya cudnt plai it!!! j/k lolololololol kthxbai"
> 
> ....ass



 Harmony Central is -> that-a-way.


----------



## st2012 (May 9, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> More than likely, the thousands of other Ibanez players didn't either.
> 
> Literally, money talks. How much of an Ibanez bashing craze did Rusty go on after he switched to Dean? He always comes off as a pompous jerk to me.



That actually is completly opposite of how he is in person. He's at just about every metal show in the Houston area and he's always an incredibly nice, down to earth guy.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 9, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> FAKE. That guitar doesn't actually exist.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rusty's like the nicest guy in the universe man.



I was only kidding man. I totaly respect what he's doing even if its not totaly my style, he's an awsome player and all. And I dig alot of under the influence , alot of those licks from that song are now in my practice routine, SLOWED DOWN.

He doesn't come off as a jerk to me


----------



## Metal Ken (May 9, 2008)

st2012 said:


> That actually is completly opposite of how he is in person. He's at just about every metal show in the Houston area and he's always an incredibly nice, down to earth guy.



I know a chick from houston who says she decided to quit taking lessons cause he was always giving her crap about playing a 2228 (Its an ibanez, etc), and trying to sell her on the dean. 2 sides of the coin, for what its worth.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I know a chick from houston who says she decided to quit taking lessons cause he was always giving her crap about playing a 2228 (Its an ibanez, etc), and trying to sell her on the dean. 2 sides of the coin, for what its worth.



Thats pretty silly.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2008)

The important part here is that Ken knows a chick that plays a 2228. The question is, does she have big tits?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> The important part here is that Ken knows a chick that plays a 2228. The question is, does she have big tits?



That's exactly what I was going to say.

A chick with an 8, that's like an least 3.4 x10^3 times hotter than a chick with a 7, and some number I can't comprehend better than a girl that just plays a guitar.


----------



## canuck brian (May 9, 2008)

st2012 said:


> That actually is completly opposite of how he is in person. He's at just about every metal show in the Houston area and he's always an incredibly nice, down to earth guy.



Fair enough, I just find most of his lessons and videos online to be more of a plug for Dean and I was pretty disgusted with the first video of the red Dean 7 with the ghetto inlay where he ripped Ibanez non-stop. Totally unprofessional.


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> The important part here is that Ken knows a chick that plays a 2228. The question is, does she have big tits?


----------



## ChaNce (May 9, 2008)

> I still dont understand that cutaway. It looks nasty, and i never had any of those issues he's talking about on any ibby neckjoint or anything.


I have always wished my UV had that same cut on the lower horn. I hit the back of my wrist on it all the time.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I still dont understand that cutaway. It looks nasty, and *i never had any of those issues he's talking about on any ibby neckjoint or anything*.



Ain't that the truth! I'm certainly not claiming to have better technique than Rusty, to do so would be nothing short of ridiculous, but I've never had a problem of my wrist hitting the lower cutaway. The scooped cutaway on that Dean is imo just another gimmick to make the guitar appear better than the Ibanez and Conklin guitars he used to play.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 9, 2008)

i totally know what hes talking about on the horn, and i actually sanded my s7320 a bit just like that, i never knew his sig had that, its actually kick ass


----------



## Uber Mega (May 9, 2008)

That "lick" just shot and killed a bird on my window ledge.


----------



## MatthewK (May 9, 2008)

Hey Rusty, I don't WANT to play that. I do think he makes some pretty good music though, but I would probably like it just as much even if he didn't do all of the over the top shredding. City of the Dead kicks my ass.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2008)

Oh, look at that. Just as much upper fret access, without having a retarded looking lower horn.


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 9, 2008)

^  And a MUCH better guitar for the money!


----------



## GiantBaba (May 9, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> ^  And a MUCH better guitar for the money!



Yeah but the KxK doesn't have a garbage Chinese trem on it. NO SALE!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 9, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Ain't that the truth! I'm certainly not claiming to have better technique than Rusty, to do so would be nothing short of ridiculous, but I've never had a problem of my wrist hitting the lower cutaway. The scooped cutaway on that Dean is imo just another gimmick to make the guitar appear better than the Ibanez and Conklin guitars he used to play.



It's not gimmick, it actually helps if you're a chest rocker, your hand rests behind there & if it's too thick, your hand hits the cutaway, I did the same mod to my RG7620 for the same reason.




























7 Strings of Hate said:


> i totally know what hes talking about on the horn, and i actually sanded my s7320 a bit just like that, i never knew his sig had that, its actually kick ass



You and me both.


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2008)

This thread sucks. It looks to me like a bunch of sarcastic remarks and cheapshots at someone who will never visit this forum because of stuff like this. : / I'm not talking to anyone in particular here, I'm just tired of seeing people joking about Rusty's playing as if it's, well, a joke. 

Rusty's a damn talented musician and from what I've heard an awesome guy too, so he deserves better than to be treated like a joke, even if you don't like what he does. His music has a place in a lot of peoples hearts... mine being one of them.

Anyway, I'm not one to bitch, but I've wanted to say that on quite a few occasions.


----------



## Trespass (May 10, 2008)

If you don't like the lower horn, you could always play a V


----------



## progmetaldan (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting that vid, I've been practicing that lick, but somehow the magazing copy I got didn't come with the cd... 

That's insane, Rusty is incredible! 



Michael said:


> This thread sucks. It looks to me like a bunch of sarcastic remarks and cheapshots at someone who will never visit this forum because of stuff like this. : / I'm not talking to anyone in particular here, I'm just tired of seeing people joking about Rusty's playing as if it's, well, a joke.
> 
> Rusty's a damn talented musician and from what I've heard an awesome guy too, so he deserves better than to be treated like a joke, even if you don't like what he does. His music has a place in a lot of peoples hearts... mine being one of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not one to bitch, but I've wanted to say that on quite a few occasions.



huge +1 here, Rusty is great, and he is an awesome guy, he often posts on the Outworld forum, answers questions etc, top bloke, and I have heaps of respect for him as a player.


----------



## Naren (May 10, 2008)

Michael said:


> This thread sucks. It looks to me like a bunch of sarcastic remarks and cheapshots at someone who will never visit this forum because of stuff like this. : / I'm not talking to anyone in particular here, I'm just tired of seeing people joking about Rusty's playing as if it's, well, a joke.
> 
> Rusty's a damn talented musician and from what I've heard an awesome guy too, so he deserves better than to be treated like a joke, even if you don't like what he does. His music has a place in a lot of peoples hearts... mine being one of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not one to bitch, but I've wanted to say that on quite a few occasions.



+1000000


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 10, 2008)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> It's not gimmick, it actually helps if you're a chest rocker, your hand rests behind there & if it's too thick, your hand hits the cutaway, I did the same mod to my RG7620 for the same reason.





I am a chest rocker, but I've still never had this problem, I don't exactly have small hands either. Each to his own I guess.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 10, 2008)

haha, I just watched it again with sound on, and it sounded funny... And then he played it slowly, and I recognized it...  Think I'm gonna have to practice it a bit more to get it up to speed... 

Such an amazing player, much respect!


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 10, 2008)

Michael said:


> This thread sucks. It looks to me like a bunch of sarcastic remarks and cheapshots at someone who will never visit this forum because of stuff like this. : / I'm not talking to anyone in particular here, I'm just tired of seeing people joking about Rusty's playing as if it's, well, a joke.
> 
> Rusty's a damn talented musician and from what I've heard an awesome guy too, so he deserves better than to be treated like a joke, even if you don't like what he does. His music has a place in a lot of peoples hearts... mine being one of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not one to bitch, but I've wanted to say that on quite a few occasions.



I think ripping on his shredding for sounding like a NES or Gameboy is fair, in the same way that I rip on Green Day or Nirvana for being simple infantile musical doodles...different strokes for different folks, and I certainly haven't managed to write a track that would sell like Smells Like Teen Spirit, nor have I managed to play that at half the speed or anywhere near as cleanly as Rusty does. Music is music. I think the personal comments on him are uncalled for, he seems like a decent bloke, and who here hasn't waxed lyrical about their new pride and joy, while inadvertently bashing whatever they were using previously? HE didn't overprice a superstrat 7 with a cheap trem, HE did decide the spec. for HIS custom, but HE didn't say "let's sell them publically", that was DEAN, it just happens to be his name on the headstock or wherever. If HE wants a cutaway on HIS custom, then that's what it should have. If you don't like it, that money will get you a UV, several Hellraisers, or Woden knows what from a smaller builder

Just my £0.02


----------



## progmetaldan (May 10, 2008)

he wasn't really even ripping on his previous guitars anyway, he was just trying to promote his signature series, which is completely understandable imo.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 10, 2008)

TFS hit it squarely on the head...if you wear your guitar quite high, then your wrist does collide with the lower horn in the high positions.

...And yeah, a lot of the remarks about Rusty are pretty unfair. When I used to post on the Outworld boards he always came across as pretty friendly and down-to-earth


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2008)

Of course you can't play it. 

No one owns the RC7.


----------



## playstopause (May 10, 2008)

noodles said:


> I thought Rusty played this:





I think it's pretty impressive on a mechanical level, but that's it. Imho, it really sounds like a video game, not music. I know it impress a lot of people, but hey, to each their own. 



InTheRavensName said:


> I think ripping on his shredding for sounding like a NES or Gameboy is fair, in the same way that I rip on Green Day or Nirvana for being simple infantile musical doodles...different strokes for different folks, and I certainly haven't managed to write a track that would sell like Smells Like Teen Spirit, nor have I managed to play that at half the speed or anywhere near as cleanly as Rusty does.



I'll agree with this. Those who complain about what's beeing said on Rusty forget that they'll say things like that on other musicians or bands they don't like.

Man, this is SHOW BUSINESS. If you put your "music" out there, for the world to hear, you have to be ready to live with the consequences, good or bad, and wether it's rightful or uncalled for. There will always be people to love what you do and always be people to hate what you do. You got to be ready to live with that, Mr Nice Guy or not. If it hurts your feelings seeing stuff written about an artist you love, well... That's life. Or more precisely, if you're a fan, you got to accept the fact that your opinion might be biased.



Rick said:


> Of course you can't play it.
> 
> No one owns the RC7.


----------



## Gilbucci (May 10, 2008)

In case anyone didn't catch this..It's a BETCHA CAN'T PLAY THIS lick. It's a pure technical showcase. I urge all you Rusty haters to go buy his band Outworlds CD, and then come back here and say he isn't musical.


----------



## loktide (May 10, 2008)

OMG! he stole the lick from petrucci:


----------



## MorbidTravis (May 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rusty's like the nicest guy in the universe man.



agreed, on his forum its unhuman how nice he is.


----------



## amonb (May 10, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> "Hey everyone, buy my guitar.... It's awsome. I'm also better than you."


----------



## Michael (May 10, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> In case anyone didn't catch this..It's a BETCHA CAN'T PLAY THIS lick. It's a pure technical showcase. I urge all you Rusty haters to go buy his band Outworlds CD, and then come back here and say he isn't musical.



+1 x infinity


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 10, 2008)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> It's not gimmick, it actually helps if you're a chest rocker, your hand rests behind there & if it's too thick, your hand hits the cutaway, I did the same mod to my RG7620 for the same reason.


 If I jack mine up that high the horn is in the way no matter what, this is why I like Vs better than any other design, they are the most ergonomical design that's commonly available.


----------



## st2012 (May 11, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> If I jack mine up that high the horn is in the way no matter what, this is why I like Vs better than any other design, they are the most ergonomical design that's commonly available.



+1 Cant beat the V IMO.


----------



## TMM (May 11, 2008)

ChaNce said:


> I have always wished my UV had that same cut on the lower horn. I hit the back of my wrist on it all the time.



Definitely + 1

I'm hitting the lower horn of most guitars I play with the back of my hand... my KxK being the exception, because I asked for the extra shaved cutaway, ala RC. I definitely think it has something to do with how high you wear your guitar.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 11, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> In case anyone didn't catch this..It's a BETCHA CAN'T PLAY THIS lick. It's a pure technical showcase. I urge all you Rusty haters to go buy his band Outworlds CD, and then come back here and say he isn't musical.





Michael said:


> +1 x infinity



+1 x infinity2 the Outworld cd is incredible, and Rusty's playing is absolutely brilliant on it! 



MorbidTravis said:


> agreed, on his forum its unhuman how nice he is.



yeah, top guy he is, very open, and very patient with some of the strange folk that inhabit that forum...


----------



## Makelele (May 12, 2008)

Meh, I tried lifting my guitar up to my chest, and my wrist sure doesn't hit the horn.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 12, 2008)

I tried it this evening, and if you're doing say a sweep up around the 20th fret or so, and you get to the 4th, 5th, 6th strings etc. I found my wrist hit the horn... Not as bad on my Horus, which has 27 frets, so not as much of a problem, but I can see how it could certainly be, and it definately was on my 24 fret spare guitar... Try doing an Em7 arpeggio from the 19th fret on the A string, I found my wrist hit once I got down to the 
5th string...


----------



## ChaNce (May 12, 2008)

Makelele said:


> Meh, I tried lifting my guitar up to my chest, and my wrist sure doesn't hit the horn.



How big are your hands, and how (not how good, but how do you hold your wrist in position) is your technique? Big hands plus big wrist bend means you hit the horn.


----------



## Regor (May 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rusty's like the nicest guy in the universe man.



Actually, he is


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2008)

^Who's the crazy looking bastard with the guitar?


----------



## Regor (May 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> ^Who's the crazy looking bastard with the guitar?



Some bloke...


----------



## Moonohol (May 12, 2008)

Regor said:


> Some bloke...



Lucky duck. I agree with everyone that's saying he's a nice guy, but I also think he comes off as a dick as far as anything besides him talking to you in person. I wonder if part of his contract with Dean requires him to bash all other guitar brands constantly...


----------



## noodles (May 12, 2008)

He may be the nicest guy in the world, but talking negatively about the brand of guitar your student plays is just unprofessional.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 13, 2008)

What have I missed here? When has he been talking negatively about other brands of guitar?


----------



## Michael (May 13, 2008)

The student could have been one of the many people interested in trying the RC7, tried Rusty's, liked it and then got Rusty to hook him up.


----------



## st2012 (May 13, 2008)

I cant find a link at the moment but I remember when he first signed with Dean there was a vid of him showing off his red custom and he was cracking a few Ibanez jokes. Nothing that I thought was too uncalled for but he definitly doesnt miss an opportunity to tell you that his guitar is the bees knees...


----------



## Shawn (May 13, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> "Hey everyone, buy my guitar.... It's awsome. I'm also better than you."


----------



## progmetaldan (May 13, 2008)

pffft, theres nothing wrong with that, I'll tell anyone who'll listen (and even those who won't ) how good my Caparison Horus is, and maybe crack a few Ibeenhad jokes, doesn't mean I hate their guitars or dislike other brands, its natural to promote your own stuff... Same as at the John Petrucci clinic, somebody asked why he changed from Ibanez to EBMM, and he said it was just cos they were better guitars... Of course he's gonna say that about the guitars he endorses, nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Regor (May 13, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> ... Of course he's gonna say that about the guitars he endorses, nothing wrong with that...



I don't think its _that_ he says bad things about other brands... I think its _how he says it_ that pisses a lot of ppl off.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 14, 2008)

As I've said, I'm not saying he hasn't said these things, but i'm yet to come across anything like that from him, and I'm not gonna think less of him as a player for that anyway...


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 14, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> Same as at the John Petrucci clinic, somebody asked why he changed from Ibanez to EBMM, and he said it was just cos they were better guitars... Of course he's gonna say that about the guitars he endorses, nothing wrong with that...



I remember Gambale saying in a clinic that him and Petrucci changed from Ibanez because Ibanez released some prestige models that were too similar to their signature ones.


----------



## FYP666 (May 14, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> "Hey everyone, buy my guitar.... It's awsome. I'm also better than you."



Seconded


----------



## canuck brian (May 14, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> As I've said, I'm not saying he hasn't said these things, but i'm yet to come across anything like that from him, and I'm not gonna think less of him as a player for that anyway...



I haven't had the chance to ever meet Rusty and I'm sure that he's really cool, but I really don't understand openly making cracks against a company that supported you in the past, especially over something so trivial. 

This was the first video of Cooley I ever saw. I was really impressed by how bloody fast and clean he was until 2:50 where he slags all of his Ibanez's for not having the "cooley" cut. Really unprofessional considering what they already did for him before that.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2008)

Maybe he shouldn't have that Ibanez poster behind him if he's gonna rip them.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2008)

"plans to be released early 2007"


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2008)

^So much for that.


----------



## Trespass (May 14, 2008)

Noffense, but the more I see of Rusty the more of an asshole do I think he is. He claims he doesn't want to worry about a tone knob when he should be worrying about the music... I don't think he ever cares about music; the entire guitar seems to be about making this thing be the most ergonomic and greatest scale runner possible. Last time I checked, thats far from music. Thats exercise.

Random slagging of Ibanez? We get it, its not funny, its not professional. Screaming about your signature seems a little foolish when its not even out yet. I mean, you keep telling us how great it is, back it the fuck up! Seems a bit pretentious telling us how great his guitar is and how bad ours is in comparison, and it appears to me we'll never be as good because we can't get his guitar.

Iono, I've been sick the last week and may be out of my mind. 

Cheers!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Noffense, but the more I see of Rusty the more of an asshole do I think he is. He claims he doesn't want to worry about a tone knob when he should be worrying about the music... I don't think he ever cares about music; the entire guitar seems to be about making this thing be the most ergonomic and greatest scale runner possible. Last time I checked, thats far from music. Thats exercise.



I dunno, i dont see what's wrong with wanting a guitar that fits your playing style to a T, regardless of how you sound. I agree with him about the tone knob, too. If you change the trem on the guitar for an OFR, and make around 900$ like the loomis, then i'd say it'd be a great competitor for Schecter, but not at 3000$.


----------



## Gilbucci (May 14, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Noffense, but the more I see of Rusty the more of an asshole do I think he is. He claims he doesn't want to worry about a tone knob when he should be worrying about the music... I don't think he ever cares about music; the entire guitar seems to be about making this thing be the most ergonomic and greatest scale runner possible. Last time I checked, thats far from music. Thats exercise.


You're judging him based off of his youtube videos, I can bet my life on that. Have you ever even considered listening to his Outworld stuff? I know I am probably coming off as a Cooley nut-hugger, but all this hate is getting really out of hand and seriously pissing me off. People need to get the fuck off youtube, and on to the Outworld site to buy their CD. I can promise you that you'll be shocked at how heavy/musical it really is.


----------



## Reece Fullwood (May 14, 2008)

Cool Lick, learnt few months ago.


----------



## Kotex (May 14, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> You're judging him based off of his youtube videos, I can bet my life on that. Have you ever even considered listening to his Outworld stuff? I know I am probably coming off as a Cooley nut-hugger, but all this hate is getting really out of hand and seriously pissing me off. People need to get the fuck off youtube, and on to the Outworld site to buy their CD. I can promise you that you'll be shocked at how heavy/musical it really is.



I actually have heard some Outworld stuff and honestly, I didn't like it. No that I'm for Rusty or against him, just my opinion. He had too many shred just to shred moments for me to like it. Although, I will say he did have his share of tasteful moments on there too.


----------



## RiffRaff (May 14, 2008)

Back on topic to the 'Betcha Can't play this' lick.

I found a normal tab for this and put it into Powertab so that people who want to learn it can practise going slow then eventually build up.


click here for the powertab 

Good luck


----------



## Anthony (May 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## progmetaldan (May 14, 2008)

74n4LL0 said:


> I remember Gambale saying in a clinic that him and Petrucci changed from Ibanez because Ibanez released some prestige models that were too similar to their signature ones.



Interesting... 



Gilbucci said:


> You're judging him based off of his youtube videos, I can bet my life on that. Have you ever even considered listening to his Outworld stuff? I know I am probably coming off as a Cooley nut-hugger, but all this hate is getting really out of hand and seriously pissing me off. People need to get the fuck off youtube, and on to the Outworld site to buy their CD. I can promise you that you'll be shocked at how heavy/musical it really is.



+1

And if people need a guitarist to hate, at least hate someone who actually is a tool, and who is actually way overrated and thinks they're awesome and is worshipped as such by the kids who think they're into shredding because they listen to Dragonforce, but they're actually really sloppy and unprofessional... *looks at Sam Totman...*


----------



## Meh (May 14, 2008)

i think its funny how he spends two minutes of that video trying to sell his guitar and 20 seconds on his lick. Dont get me wrong hes an awesome guitarist, but no one is going to go buy that thing just because he said to, especially at that price.


----------



## shaneroo (May 15, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Noffense, but the more I see of Rusty the more of an asshole do I think he is. He claims he doesn't want to worry about a tone knob when he should be worrying about the music... I don't think he ever cares about music; the entire guitar seems to be about making this thing be the most ergonomic and greatest scale runner possible. Last time I checked, thats far from music. Thats exercise.
> 
> Random slagging of Ibanez? We get it, its not funny, its not professional. Screaming about your signature seems a little foolish when its not even out yet. I mean, you keep telling us how great it is, back it the fuck up! Seems a bit pretentious telling us how great his guitar is and how bad ours is in comparison, and it appears to me we'll never be as good because we can't get his guitar.
> 
> ...



well, i personally believe that the only thing that matters in music is how many notes you can cram into a measure. my theory is "whenever you run out of ideas, just add more notes!"

on that note, this thread seems to have dropped into a huge well full of poop.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 15, 2008)

A well playing guitar isn't all about the quantity of notes you can play on it, it's about how comfortable your hands are playing any notes on it, and how ergonimic the control layout is set up in the sense that it does not interfere with your playing.

For me, I find that the location of a strat's volume knob is right in the way of where my pinky sits, I don't care for the tight radius on the fretboard, and I don't like the tiny frets, nor the limited upper fret clearance on the lower cutaway, but I absolutely love the sounds provided by strats. My alternative, I prefer the older ESP Vintage Plus Pro, strat sounds in a players instrument.

It's all very subjective. I might like the Rusty Cooley guitar, even though he's not someone that I'd consider as one of my influences. I just think it's a well designed simple instrument that fits a particular need for players that have particular preferences.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> You're judging him based off of his youtube videos, I can bet my life on that. Have you ever even considered listening to his Outworld stuff? I know I am probably coming off as a Cooley nut-hugger, but all this hate is getting really out of hand and seriously pissing me off. People need to get the fuck off youtube, and on to the Outworld site to buy their CD. I can promise you that you'll be shocked at how heavy/musical it really is.



Well, i have his solo CD and listened to the outworld album, And the solo disc is cool from a technical standpoint, but not something i've listened to in the last year or two. And Outworld is... well, boring, honestly.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, i have his solo CD and listened to the outworld album, And the solo disc is cool from a technical standpoint, but not something i've listened to in the last year or two. And Outworld is... well, boring, honestly.


----------



## Doddus (May 19, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


>



All music is 99% subjective anyway.
Personally i don't like him because i don't get any emotion out of mind blazing melismas. I'd rather go listen to music from the Baroque period if i wanted to here lots of notes being played in musical form.

But who cares thats my opinion go generate your own that isn't based on what people say in this thread.
Go listen to your own music and enjoy it.

We should be focusing on his guitar rather than his music seemings (even though this thread is in the general music discussion section) the video is of him exercising his technical ability and not showing off his latest composition composed of fantastically well though out ideas.... (yeah i know thats not really Rusty's style)

And my opinion on his guitar is like others, its overpriced. For that cash you should work on buying a custom seven with your own bit of style in its looks and your own features to suit your playing.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 19, 2008)

Well I agree on his guitar, it certainly is a cool design, but I'd rather get a custom, more similar to Stephen Forte's LAG, ultra thin body, 27-frets, 7 strings, amazing quilt finish...


----------



## the.godfather (May 19, 2008)

Impressive technical ability without a doubt. It's not my taste personally, but in terms of being a spectacle he's great. He's very technically proficient and he always provides some interesting viewing too. He gave a phone interview to Jemfest Radio a few years back which I thought was really interesting. Don't know if anybody else caught it?


----------



## auxioluck (May 20, 2008)

Whatever, Rusty. I'd love to see you match my drunken attempts at scale runs. You will be playing scales you have never heard in your life.


----------



## sakeido (May 20, 2008)

Well Rusty is great and all but I don't dig his shredding or his riffing. Listened to the Outworld album.. really really did not like it. I have the same problem with Petrucci. 
I don't get the lower horn cutaway. It looks stupid and my hand never hits the lower horn, even on my Charvel that had a full size strat body. Chest rocking makes a guitar easier to play but... lo and behold! If you gradually lower it over time, you can play just as well, without looking like a dork!


----------



## dougsteele (May 20, 2008)

He's too fast for my liking, but he seems like a cool dude, and that's what counts.


----------



## the_dogs_of_war (May 20, 2008)

If it came in black and didn't have the RC inlays I think I'd buy it today, though from the way he's holding it, it looks like it weighs 13 pounds.

Is that trem really as bad as people say? Just wondering, I have no experience with it. If it's terrible, maybe I'd wait for a hardtail option....

And just for the record, I have no idea who Rusty Cooley is. He's probably pimping his guitar so much because it's hard to make ends meet as a virtually unknown musician.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 21, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Well Rusty is great and all but I don't dig his shredding or his riffing. Listened to the Outworld album.. really really did not like it. I have the same problem with Petrucci.
> I don't get the lower horn cutaway. It looks stupid and my hand never hits the lower horn, even on my Charvel that had a full size strat body. Chest rocking makes a guitar easier to play but... lo and behold! If you gradually lower it over time, you can play just as well, without looking like a dork!



Well I think guitars look dorkier hanging low around your crotch, but that's a whole nuther debate...


----------



## neon_black88 (May 21, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> Well I think guitars look dorkier hanging low around your crotch, but that's a whole nuther debate...



Somewhere in the middle FTW!

I don't know why people are suprised that people don't like Outworld because its too shreddy. It's pretty high up there on the "holy shit thats to fast for my ears to listen to" list. Even if it has its cool moments.

He is just to much for some people, me included. He just doesn't strike up a balance between speed and what I call "awsomeness" that I like personaly. Jeff Loomis and Shane Gibson are a perfefct balance of speed and "Awsomeness" for me.

I'm not saying that your balance is worse than mine, just different and I have no idea people would be suprised that people don't like it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 21, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, i have his solo CD and listened to the outworld album, And the solo disc is cool from a technical standpoint, but not something i've listened to in the last year or two. And Outworld is... well, boring, honestly.



I found that problem with the Jag Panzer stuff a little too, it's awesome, but there's almost too much focus on being the consumate Power/Prog band, and not enough "holy FUCK where did that riff come from?!?!" that makes the genre for me (for an example, think the little riff at the end of the second verse inn "Welcome to Dying" by Blind Guardian, or the triplet thing at the end of "Dante's Inferno". Not technically demanding or anything, just...AAAAAAAAWESOME )


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 15, 2008)

I've gotta apologize for playing Necromancer here, but I've gotta say, Rusty is one nice dude. I posted on the Outworld forum criticizing his lead tone once, saying I think he should get passives, and in hindsight, I came across as a total dick, but he absolutely didn't snipe back as (to be honest) I probably would have done.

Also, I've hit my wrist against the lower horn a few times trying to cop a Paul Gilbert string skipping legato 3nps arpeggio, but definitely not often. That kind of stuff is such a big part of Rusty's playing though that I can see why he mandated the weird cutaway. Listen to the song "Outworld" for instance, and you'll hear what I'm talking about.

IMO that licked sucked, but then again, the aforementioned Outworld lick sounds like shit off the track as well...

By the way, I don't think the production models will have the "RC" inlay. I heard him say in a video something along the lines of "why would you want a guitar with another guy's initials on it". The production model inlays should be astrological symbols.

EDIT: Er, yeah, look at the OP's video. No RC.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 15, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I've gotta apologize for playing Necromancer here, but I've gotta say, Rusty is one nice dude. I posted on the Outworld forum criticizing his lead tone once, saying I think he should get passives, and in hindsight, I came across as a total dick, but he absolutely didn't snipe back as (to be honest) I probably would have done.
> 
> Also, I've hit my wrist against the lower horn a few times trying to cop a Paul Gilbert string skipping legato 3nps arpeggio, but definitely not often. That kind of stuff is such a big part of Rusty's playing though that I can see why he mandated the weird cutaway. Listen to the song "Outworld" for instance, and you'll hear what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...



I just think its a retarded move to advertise a guitar in all your videos, that no one has yet.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 15, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I just think its a retarded move to advertise a guitar in all your videos, that no one has yet.




I honestly think thats Dean Guitars influence more than RC wanted to shove his sig down people's throats.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 16, 2008)

st2012 said:


> I honestly think thats Dean Guitars influence more than RC wanted to shove his sig down people's throats.



I agree to an extent, though I do think Rusty is quite proud of his signature model, and fair enough, and wants people to dig it, but yeah I reckon Dean is probably responsible for pushing it to the extreme...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I still dont understand that cutaway. It looks nasty, and i never had any of those issues he's talking about on any ibby neckjoint or anything.



The cutaway digging into your hand when you do BIG stretches. I have that problem very often. When I do diminished runs (I like to do 3 notes per string) I have to position my guitar just right because of the cutaway digging in and/or restricting me depending on how im holding the guitar. So I either have to have my left leg propped on a floor monitor (basically classical style) or the "guitar god" way where you prop the butt of your guitar on your right leg and have it basically straight up in the air.

I guess it depends on your figure and your hand size to be honest. Im not sure. But I wish I could afford a RC i'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scali (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I know one thing... at least with Rusty Cooley, when he says "Betcha can't play this", I always know he's right 

That thing about the upper horn is right aswell. When you have to do long stretches, you want to hold your entire hand as parallel to the fingerboard as possible. That's why the cutaway gets in the way.
Not something I normally do, but that doesn't mean that the problem doesn't exist ofcourse.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 16, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> The cutaway digging into your hand when you do BIG stretches. I have that problem very often. When I do diminished runs (I like to do 3 notes per string) I have to position my guitar just right because of the cutaway digging in and/or restricting me depending on how im holding the guitar. So I either have to have my left leg propped on a floor monitor (basically classical style) or the "guitar god" way where you prop the butt of your guitar on your right leg and have it basically straight up in the air.
> 
> I guess it depends on your figure and your hand size to be honest. Im not sure. But I wish I could afford a RC i'd buy one in a heartbeat.



Play a V?


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2008)

The intonation sounds a little off, when you hear him playing the passage slowly.


----------



## UGH (Jun 16, 2008)

I remember seeing in the N.P.S. rating that Rusty only got like a 17 or something. Seems like there is more than that in that passage right there!


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 17, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Play a V?



then it will be a pain in the butt to play... 



UGH said:


> I remember seeing in the N.P.S. rating that Rusty only got like a 17 or something. Seems like there is more than that in that passage right there!



He's obviously been practicing with his metronome since...


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish willjay (angelo forum i think.) coulda seen my video for my fastest alternate picking speed. I hit 22 NPS solidly for 5 seconds. It is elbow picking but its not the (tense up your arm until it vibrates) 
It USED to be.. but i learned how to pick that fast without damaging my elbow.
Oh yeah i counted the NPS as best as i could for the RC betcha cant play this vid for march 08 and it came out to around 18-19 so clean..


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 17, 2008)

he's on the Outworld forum as well...


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 17, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> he's on the Outworld forum as well...


I just realized that. HAHA damn.. Im surprised i didnt see him in there.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 17, 2008)

back to the lick, I reckon Rusty wrote this one to force us to hit our wrists on the lower horn to force us to buy his new signature model... 

*I've started realising this same issue since working on this lick...*


----------

